# Dai can relax now



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Congratulations to Dai on his retirement.
Now he can enjoy the_ good life_
do they have "outback" restaurants in the down under? get a blooming onion and a draft on me. :luxhello::beerchug:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

If you have retired Dai, you will soon find that you are busier than ever and start to wonder how you found time to go to work!

Congrats...:wave:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Club, as Donald said you will be wanting to go back to work for a rest.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congrats.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations dai on your retairement...
Now you can do things that you wanted to do but you did not had time for ^-^
Enjoy in life, you have deservered it...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Dai


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations Dai, but as Donald pointed out, don't think you are going to get a rest. :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats dai 

I wish I could retire :grin: ........ only another 50-60 years


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations dai on your retirement. BTW, just wait and see how many "honey do" lists you get now that you are retired. They become longer and more expensive so I am told. You will be begging to go back to work so you don't have to work all the time.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats. I would say have fun, but the comments above seem to contradict that :laugh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to the club . .


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats, dai...

Now you will have time to get that post count up a bit!

JC

.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Congrats Dai, Perth's not a bad place to relax in after retirement!


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

What's this thing called retirement?:4-dontkno


Congrats dai!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks
i am already finding dozens of jobs i put off until i retired,slowly catching up but enjoying the change


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Congratulations from me too dai 

Keep the little grey cells working hard :smile:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Enjoy dai - sounds ideal to me...:grin:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Congratulations dai! :4-clap:

Be careful that "She who must be obeyed" doesn't get you doing all those jobs that have been put off over the last 20 years or so, because you'll wish that you never retired.

The one good thing about retirement is that you get to spend more time with the family.

Enjoy it!

Sincere Regards,


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have been retired 3 months and centre link sends me a appointment for a job interview
which was promtly deleted
so much for their whiz bang computer programs


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

What's "centre link"?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the gov agency that controls pensions and unemployment payments


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Retirement from the husband's perspective: "Every day is Saturday"
Retirement from the wife's perspective: "Twice the husband, half the money"

Enjoy.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:lol:

Congrats on your retirement, it's something that has to be done whilst you're still feeling young .. but remember it's only retirement from going to work .. now you're at the mercy of "her indoors" from whom there is rarely a retirement or escape !!:grin:


----------

